# Coding - Pregnancy with poor weight gain of pt



## PatriciaM (Dec 28, 2010)

I have been searching and search to find a code for a PN pt. that came in for routine PN care and the doc thinks that she is having poor weight gain in her pregnancy


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 28, 2010)

646.83


----------



## msrd_081002 (Dec 29, 2010)

I agree with btadlock1.

Pls look up
Weight/
gain/during pregnancy/
insufficient-* 646.83*


----------

